# Going to a Beer Festival alone



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

On my way to a beer festival in downtown Chicago.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope you have a good time .


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

wow ... thats awesome! Have fun  Let us know how it goes!
Im hoping to go to a beer & food night at my local pub later this month. Not sure I can do it alone though. Im going to see if I can find someone to come with me.


----------

